# Big Croakers and 2 flat ones 8-7



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I pushed off at about 3:45am and stop at my trout hole to try my luck. Paddling out I got to holler at John up on the pier and he said 1 word "Croakers" ! Well I never seen anything like it ! I Got to fishing about 4:20am and I had striper and shad everywhere and "IF" I got through them as soon as it hit bottom and sometimes before hitting bottom the croakers would have it . Normally I would have been upset about this but it was fun ! This went on for hours ... Every cast ! I started to try different things with the same results and had settled on and gulp shrimp being way far superior to anything else ... I had boats come and go today and filled a few a cooler for 2 guys who said "Heck croakers will hit squid right ... they pretty much hit anthing" Well they would but they were smaller at about 9 inch average and far between bites. I was doubling up on gulp shrimp and then tried 1 white 1 pink 4" fin"S" and the shad loved the white .. not good so doubled the pinks and bam bam bam they loved it ... drifted , jigged slow or fast , or verically jigged even deadsticking them would produce .(dont set the rod down and leave it unsecured) ... I also got 3 tb flounder to 17" and 4 trout to 12 inches and very thin many shad and stripes. Bite died off at slack but could still be found on longs casts. Tide switched and the croakers returned to rein havoc . I still havent moved...swiched the tandems for a single 3/8th's with a flourescent orange head (all I had) and used a 4" gulp shrimp. and started after a real croaker  I got mainly 14 " average but had a few up to 16ish and 1 real big at 19" and was miising all the fins on his back and had a deep gash behind his head. Anyhow all is well as the Croaker blitz continues and all the sudden O guess the sound of all that drumming was just too much because I feel a slam as I am bringing a 14" croaker around the anchor line and a huge ... I mean biggest I have ever seen HUGE striper just let go of the croaker 2 feet away from me and I even got a shower as the striper made a getaway ! I almost pissed myself ! I left the croaker to dangle about for a few minutes and then tried to get a spot or smaller croaker and see what happens but I cant find any small ones and just feel funny using a 13" croaker on my only rod .... It is now about noon and I start to span out looking for a spot and come across some bunker schools and snag one about 7" and back I go but nothing would play. I then went looking for flounder and to sum it up it was hard getting around those croakers no matter where I went. They seemed to get smaller the farther in I went but still remained consistant. No matter what I threw at them. I ended up cutting croakers in strips ...big 5 to 8 inch strips and got a few flounder and 1 keeper but the big croaker loved it too ! I then snagged into a ray and got a free ride out towards the flats and finally had to hold the spool till it ripped free. I went back to a tandem and 3"pogy's and got way off the pier and fan casted about and got my 2nd keeper flounder . 
Started at approx 4am and ended at 9pm ... Beat up , tired and hands sore and cut up. IT WAS FUN ! I dont ever remember catching consistant 14" fish all day and will most likely never ever top that. 
I almost took a spill today ... I was anchored up next to the pier as a boat appraoched and slowed but the speed he was going or he came to close before slowing ..I dont know but I saw 1 to 2 foot waves coming my way and knew what was going to happen so I pull anchor and tried to turn the canoe but was too late and the waves had increased to 3 to 4 foot and I enede up taking 2 full sideways and had about 6" of water in the canoe ... I bail and get everything Important up and then paddle over to see him . I explained and did my best to remain calm for the kids he had with him but I was soaked and it probably showed the truth .. I was shaken , pissed and scared .... Not a good thing ! It was very calm today and relaxing so I had my guard down not to mention the sun beat me up and my reflexs were slow . 
I noticed that when the porpoises came close I got a trout or flounder but other than that it was a croaker field day.
A great day !








By hengstthomas, shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C633 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-08








By hengstthomas, shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C633 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-08-08


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Whoa...*

...another fantastic report. Glad to see that you were having a fun time on the water catching all those NICE croakers, flounder and other fish. Wish that huge striper wouldn't gotten away from ya, but I'm sure you'll have another run in with him again.

I enjoy reading your reports because of the narrative flow and great tips; sometimes, it seems like I'm there fishing with ya. It's about as close to any fishing excitement I can get until I shorten the honey-do list.  Anyway, thanks for the report; great read and great catch.

Tight lines... :fishing: 

RetroYellow.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Great report....

Its hard to be upset about catching croaker when its light tackle and they are that size... Its alot of fun no matter how ya look at.. 

That croaker with out his fin sounds like someone was live baiting him.. I cut off the dorsal of croaker when i use them live, and that gash could have been from where the hook was placed..

Hes a bit big for live line'n but you know what they say big bait=big fish...

Sorry about the a-hole in the boat,, I can relate 

MATT


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom .. great report as usual. I kind of felt that with this report you were showing me a little 'croaker love' seeing as that is all I have been able to get into lately. One thing for sure ... those fish are fighters and a lot of fun to catch. I filleted up my biggest 7 and put the other 15 or so in the smoker. Let me tell you ... croaker smoke up REAL WELL. My wife was impressed ... and she knows smoked fish!

Would have loved to have seen that striper splash you man that must have been a rush!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmmm. There's fish still around in CHP. Hmm.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch Tom. Hmm.... looks like another trip may be in order.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Stop it Oki!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Stop it Oki!!!!


ROTF...  

Cyg, It was fun for sure so much I ended up playing with them for the most part of the 16 hours out there ! "Croaker Love" is that by the Capt and Tenille ... LOL


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> ... "Croaker Love" is that by the Capt and Tenille ... LOL


It is on the same album with "Gulp will keep us together"

Watch it there Tom ... you are showing your age!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> It is on the same album with "Gulp will keep us together"
> 
> Watch it there Tom ... you are showing your age!


Good 1   

Sorry I forgot to resize pics guys !

Okimavich the fish will be here till the water get to 35 degree's .... Like maybe FEB ! And dont forget ling from Dec to Feb/Mar !


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll probably see ya this weekend Tom. Us boys will get together, shoot the chit, and then decide to come up. DOH!!!!! I'm still tired from carrying that 150lb. yak up the beach . . . stupid Fish-n-dive. FB, you better get a cart before this trip!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> I'll probably see ya this weekend Tom. Us boys will get together, shoot the chit, and then decide to come up. DOH!!!!! I'm still tired from carrying that 150lb. yak up the beach . . . stupid Fish-n-dive. FB, you better get a cart before this trip!!!!!


So am I invited to this shindig, or am I just not cool enough?  I mean, I'm not that bad, am I? I bring my own tackle, don't need people to tie knots or bait my hooks and I give away nearly 3/4 of the fish I catch...:redface:


----------



## lager36 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report Tom glad to here the bigger croakers finaly showed up.I will be at CHP and IRI from tommorw till next Thursday.Hope the action keeps up.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Stop it Oki!!!!


What?! I was just making an observation, is all.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> I'll probably see ya this weekend Tom. Us boys will get together, shoot the chit, and then decide to come up. DOH!!!!! I'm still tired from carrying that 150lb. yak up the beach . . . stupid Fish-n-dive. FB, you better get a cart before this trip!!!!!


OK I promise to be on time


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Is that EST? or Fishbait time? which is about 2 hours later than scheduled   

I'll let you know when we'll be up!!! How's the weather look?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

tom-pa hillbilly said he caught 2 more keepers and a ton of croakers!!

i can't go i have to work.

damn it!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> tom-pa hillbilly said he caught 2 more keepers and a ton of croakers!!
> 
> i can't go i have to work.
> 
> damn it!


Yeah I talked to him the night before and was supposed to meet him that morning in the early AM but got a call at 4am to go Tuna fishing and left him the pier to himself ...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Is that EST? or Fishbait time? which is about 2 hours later than scheduled
> 
> I'll let you know when we'll be up!!! How's the weather look?


Looks like scattered showers friday all day till 9pm then cloudy and 10 mph or less winds ... should be ok! I'll update weather tomorrow ... Gonna go play with the croakers for a bit .. report in the mid morning/afternoon


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*man you are*

one fishing machine! nice report! i just want to tell you that i enjoy reading your reports and the attached pics make it all the better. one thing for sure ....YOU KNOW YOUR STUFF! congrats and well done!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tom,

Congrats!! Wow. Hey, good luck this weekend. I won't be joining you guys due to the birthing class, but good luck. Gotta help the WBB break that skunk somehow.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Skunk? What skunk?










 :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Come come Okimavich, no reason to break out past pictures to prove things to others. I think it was Capt. Picard who once said, "Unto others thine conquests not matter". Okay, maybe it wan't Capt. Picard, but you see my point.

Let's live in the present, think about the future, but never dwell in the past . . . agreed? We're all among friends, no need to show anyone up right?  

Let's see if I remember this correctly: "Humility is a human trait not many of us actually have".  

Bam son, this is how I lay 5 to the eyes


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Let's live in the present, think about the future, but never dwell in the past . . . agreed? We're all among friends, no need to show anyone up right?


Those that don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it   

He is just reminding you so you will not get skunked in the future !! Ain't that right Oki ?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Remember the past, live in the present and dream/plan of the future.

I was just keeping our reputation from being smeared.


----------

